# Turbo Priming!



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

Hey all. Just finishing up nay 16vt build and was wondering how everyone primes their Turbo before the first start? I was thinking to simple pull the fuel pump fuse and unplug the distributor connection to the coil thus not flooding the engine but still turning it over enough to get oil pressure? 

I would disconnect the oil drain line and turn the car over exponentially until oil was seen .

Thoughts?

Ended up doing exactly this. Three 15sec cranks and oil was flowing. I don't recommend just starting the car on a fresh Turbo install. That short while that ur Turbo has no oil is not good. But everyone will do what they want anyways!:snowcool:


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Stangy said:


> Hey all. Just finishing up nay 16vt build and was wondering how everyone primes their Turbo before the first start? I was thinking to simple pull the fuel pump fuse and unplug the distributor connection to the coil thus not flooding the engine but still turning it over enough to get oil pressure?
> 
> I would disconnect the oil drain line and turn the car over exponentially until oil was seen .
> 
> Thoughts?


You will get oil pressure that way.... personally I find it easier in putting oil directly into the turbo (the oil housing please :laugh and spinning the shaft.. start the motor....


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

Stangy said:


> Hey all. Just finishing up nay 16vt build and was wondering how everyone primes their Turbo before the first start? I was thinking to simple pull the fuel pump fuse and unplug the distributor connection to the coil thus not flooding the engine but still turning it over enough to get oil pressure?
> 
> I would disconnect the oil drain line and turn the car over exponentially until oil was seen .
> 
> Thoughts?


a lot of hassle for no gain. as far as the turbo is concerned, its seeing the exact same thing as if you had just started the car normally.


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

For that few seconds that their is no oil in the housing their can be irreversible damage. I am trying to avoid rbis


----------



## joshisapunk (Oct 1, 2004)

Stangy said:


> For that few seconds that their is no oil in the housing their can be irreversible damage. I am trying to avoid rbis



Like TBT said, firing it up for the first time is just like cold starting it every day. There is no oil in the housing when you start it cold, new turbo or not. You're over thinking this.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

Stangy said:


> For that few seconds that their is no oil in the housing their can be irreversible damage. I am trying to avoid rbis


how is disconnecting fuel going to change this?


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

do just like you said with the fuel pump fuse. 

on crank the turbo does spin but alot slower than if the engine cranked up and went to high idle it takes some time a few seconds or more for oil to get to the turbo and with high idle its spinning dry and pretty fast. 

new turboes have no oil coating on the bearings when one that sat over night will have oil in it still. 

thats why i start my abat and let it idle for a bit before reving to move the car out of the drive way.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

rabbitchaser said:


> it takes some time a few seconds or more for oil to get to the turbo and with high idle its spinning dry and pretty fast.


no. 80psi gets oil through the system pretty much instantaneously. feel free to watch the oil pressure gauge on any car when its turning over.


----------



## kyle_b (Jul 12, 2007)

I bet the first thing you did when you opened up you brand new turbo was reach in and spin the compressor. Is it damaged now because it didnt have oil in it? Absolutely not. New turbos innards are coated with oil from assembly anyway.


----------



## MKIII_96 (Nov 25, 2006)

Stangy said:


> Hey all. Just finishing up nay 16vt build and was wondering how everyone primes their Turbo before the first start? I was thinking to simple pull the fuel pump fuse and unplug the distributor connection to the coil thus not flooding the engine but still turning it over enough to get oil pressure?
> 
> I would disconnect the oil drain line and turn the car over exponentially until oil was seen .
> 
> Thoughts?



you cant hurt anything by doing it this way. if your going to do it and you have the time then why not. personally i would do this instead of just starting it right up especially if its a fresh built motor


----------



## Rmeitz167 (Dec 16, 2007)

i kinda planned on throwing oil in the feed line and calling it a day


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

Primed the Turbo his I had planned. Worked like a charm! See steps below!

Step 1:Add oil (4L w/filter change) +exhaust filter
Step 2: grab a beer
Step 3: check for leaks and inure oil feed and drain lines are tight and no kinks are found
Step 4: unplug coil connection to distributor + pull fuel pump fuse
Step 5:disconnect oil drain from oil pan and place catch can under line.
Step 6: turn engine for three 15sec intervals
Step 7: check line for oil drainage. 
*repeat step 6-7 if needed until desired oil is found

Step 8-10 involve beer so I won't bother!


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

Or just skip all that and start the car / drive it. :thumbup:


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

dasbeast3.0 said:


> Or just skip all that and start the car / drive it. :thumbup:


Until u start the car after a fresh install and for whatever reason ur Turbo feed lines, connection or fitting is blocking flow for whatever reason. Bye bye Turbo.

Better safe than sorry


----------



## MKIII_96 (Nov 25, 2006)

Ive already seen a fresh built motor ruined because that person didnt prime the engine.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

MKIII_96 said:


> Ive already seen a fresh built motor ruined because that person didnt prime the engine.


really? .... then it wasen't assembled correctly, as simple as that.

How do you guys think majority of every OEM engine is started on the assembly line, OE turbo or not?
I can promise you, they are not primed... they are cranked until they start.... as simple as that.
The assembly and lubrication used is such to protect for this type of condiction. :screwy:


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

GTijoejoe said:


> really? .... then it wasen't assembled correctly, as simple as that.
> 
> How do you guys think majority of every OEM engine is started on the assembly line, OE turbo or not?
> I can promise you, they are not primed... they are cranked until they start.... as simple as that.
> The assembly and lubrication used is such to protect for this type of condiction. :screwy:


Nobody denying the fact that this happens. The fact of the matter is that it CAN have a negative effect so why risk it. To each their own I guess! If u research Turbo priming their are some horror stories.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

Stangy said:


> For that few seconds that their is no oil in the housing their can be irreversible damage. I am trying to avoid rbis


2 years on my Precision 6265 and I never primed it. 

I always thought this was really a myth. I mean almost 1/2 the motor has almost no oil in it if the car's been sitting for a few days, and you don't see people blowing up their top ends constantly.


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

the only reason why you should prime the turbo is to make sure there is no blockage in the lines if in doubt and thats it. if you feel like you need to add oil to the turbo pour some in it before starting by removing the oil line but as said before there is oil coating in there and once the car starts and revs at a thousand+ rpms the oil is flowing fast.


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

huichox4 said:


> the only reason why you should prime the turbo is to make sure there is no blockage in the lines if in doubt and thats it. if you feel like you need to add oil to the turbo pour some in it before starting by removing the oil line but as said before there is oil coating in there and once the car starts and revs at a thousand+ rpms the oil is flowing fast.


you can do that yes. main reason i checked it for unforseen blockages and what not. can never be to safe.:beer:


----------

